# Kids enrolled in school in Vancouver



## fadi.d (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi, 

I have a valid Canadian permenant residency ID. My kids are UK passport holders. If i cant sponsor them on time by the day school starts next year, will they be able to enroll still if they are in Vancouver on a visit visa? they are 4 and 6 years old 

Also if my PR expires and i am in vancouver, can i still sponsor my kids or i need to renew PR first? are these 2 things related?

Thank you


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I do not believe you can enroll for school on a visit visa unless you're prepared to pay school fees.


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

You may enroll them in school, but you will need to prove residency in Canada and custody. There is a checklist for public funding for schools in BC that you can use to determine your eligibility. PM me for a copy. They do not necessarily need PR for free education.


----------



## dive90 (Oct 14, 2013)

If you have a valid residency and the custody for the kids it should be possible to enroll them.


----------

